# Velodyne Optimum 12 Discussion Thread



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Read the full review here!



So close to something great but in the end there was just no overcoming the excessive ring of the thin walled cabinet of the Optimum 12.




Read the full review here!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I am at a loss for words with this sub coming from Velodyne. Disappointed maybe... or in a state of "I just can't believe it?" I cannot imagine a subwoofer costing this much and made out of ½" material and no bracing. That just does not seem right, but I suppose it is what it is.

I hope we can rebound on a review of one of their quality subs.

Despite its short-comings (and that is not your fault), excellent review. I appreciate you being honest, especially when they are an affiliate of ours... we could easily be biased. No doubt readers will see that we tell it like it is.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Dale,

Thanks for the review. Too bad on the build quality, especially at that price (a lot of subs can be had from SVS, HSU, etc for that). I still have an old Velodyne DPS-10 being used on one of our room. Not one of their best, but fits the job for where it's being used.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for the review Dale! :T

Have to agree with Sonnie - for the listed MSRP, I would more than likely look at something that is built quite a bit sturdier.


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

Very refreshingly honest review. Thanks for pointing out the pro's and con's and calling it like you see it.


----------



## kevon27 (Aug 11, 2008)

Does the Pioneer room correction system really do anything with the sub beside just adjusting volume?
I have the Elite VSX52 and the Mcaac does a whole bunch of things but I have no idea what it does with my sub in terms of equalization. Do you have any screen shots of the before and after calibration of the Velodyne using Mcaac?


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

MCACC does not EQ below 63HZ which is one of the reasons I ran the units auto calibration after running MCACC


----------



## kevon27 (Aug 11, 2008)

Dale Rasco said:


> MCACC does not EQ below 63HZ which is one of the reasons I ran the units auto calibration after running MCACC


Okay, this is bad news but good to know news. So I guess I have to save up to buy the Velodyne SMS-1 to tame my subs (dual SPL Series II SPL-8BG2I) and 1 Polk DSWmicro pro 1000


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice review Dale. 

I have to agree with the above comments referring to MSRP vs build quality and performance. It's a bit confusing... especially considering the packaging you described? Leads me to the only question I would ask Velodyne: Why?? Why go through the trouble of making a product at this price when its very bones can't deliver the goods?


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for an insightful review,
I'm in the market for a new sub and this is the type of info that I would rather read about than experience first hand. 

hyghwaman


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

The overall problem is that this would be a great sub, if it were $400-$500 but it's not...


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Dale Rasco said:


> The overall problem is that this would be a great sub, if it were $400-$500 but it's not...


Agreed.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Great review, Dale, as always. Your Sub Zone is an amazing resource. Thank you!


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

AudiocRaver said:


> Great review, Dale, as always. Your Sub Zone is an amazing resource. Thank you!


Thank you sir!


----------



## tadespr2 (Sep 8, 2012)

I placed an order for a velodyne optimum 12, and was told to wait for a couple of weeks to have it on stock.

After reading the comments about this subs, Im thinking of cancelling my order and get something else which is worth the price. 

Thank you


----------



## tadespr2 (Sep 8, 2012)

Hope to hear from you soon.

Thank you


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I apologize, I did not realize you were asking a question. Depending on what you spent on the Velodyne you could probably get dual subs from PSA or SVS that have a much hardier build quality and tons more output.


----------



## tadespr2 (Sep 8, 2012)

Dale,

The Velodyne that I was suppose to get cost around $1,500.

Friends who recommended me to Velodyne is because it might be the only well known brand they know.

Are you saying it would be better to get two subs than the optimum 12? Which brand and model will you highly recommend?


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

As Dale mentioned there are several good companies that will offer you better bang-for-the-buck than the Velodyne including PSA, SVS and HSU. 

Click on the links above to view the subs they offer; generally getting two smaller subs can give you better room response than one larger sub. You can't go wrong with any of the subs that they sell.


----------



## tadespr2 (Sep 8, 2012)

Thank you, I will be comparing all your recommendations and hope to come up with a decision this weekend.


----------



## GuiltyRocker (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi Dale,
I know it has been a while since you spoke about this subwoofer, I have a friend who wants a comparison to the SVS SB-13Ultra, can you please let me know how these compare face to face. I know you said before that were was no comparison, can you elaborate a little on that? Thanks for your time.


----------

